# Bladerunner 2049 ....



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

at imax .... friggin EPIC :doublesho:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

It is good on IMAX isn't it, especially the score. My cinema only had it on 3D IMAX, but the 3D wasn't really necessary.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Was originally considering it in 3D ... roger Deakins advised against it ...
https://www.google.co.uk/amp/www.in...ade-runner-2049-dont-watch-3d-1201886963/amp/

But after seeing it at imax, may watch in 3 D this week ... just to be sure 😆


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I heard it was 2 hours of blackness lol. 


Gonz.


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

It was ****E! Not a patch on the original: crap score, bland visuals and little to no story. Rubbish.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Going to see it again on Wednesday:argie:


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Just bought it on 4k steelbook and watched it tonight. Wow, as a massive fan of the original , they nailed it Imo. What a gorgeous film, and the sound was amazing, story line was pretty good Imo def in keeping. Highly recommended. 

James.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

insanejim69 said:


> Just bought it on 4k steelbook and watched it tonight. Wow, as a massive fan of the original , they nailed it Imo. What a gorgeous film, and the sound was amazing, story line was pretty good Imo def in keeping. Highly recommended.
> 
> James.


I thought the same jim. In fact I'd go as far too say it was better than the original.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

